# Downrigger Weight



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

My buddy AFdude was good enough to make me some 10lb downrigger weights. My daughter got bored the other night so she broke out the paints. The rainbow and tiger versions are not completed yet so she would not let me take a picture of them.
I'm considering putting a big treble hook on it, a big Lake Trout might decide to make a meal out of 10lbs of lead.
You never know
[attachment=0:3i8j6mr6]weight.jpg[/attachment:3i8j6mr6]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans! Great pattern.

I'm coating mine with epoxy rod finish mixed with glow-in-the-dark dust.
see: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=35739&hilit=downrigger+weights


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats a heck of a paint job- I have that mold somewhere- I know I have 3 of the fish weights being used on my hay tarp


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet paint job, blows mine out of the water. Lets go use them now. I'm free next weekend lets hit the berry.


----------

